# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Βρέθηκε κοκατίλ ήμερος πριν 1 χρόνο

## zweet

πριν 1 χρονο πηγαν στην μητερα μου ενα μαδημενο και αδυνατο κοκατιλ που βρηκαν σε βουνο κοντα στην καισαριανη.
τωρα που βρηκα το φορουμ σας δεν θα θελει φυσικα να το αποχωρηστει η ιδια , ομως ισως αν τον εχει χασει καποιος να παρει μια χαρα που ειναι καλα το κοκατιλ του.

φωτογραφια του εδω

----------


## Lucky Witch

Αν το έχει κάποιος από εδώ μέσα,δεν είναι κρίμα όμως να μην μπορεί να το πάρει πίσω?

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ε τι να καταλαβεις απο τα κιτρινα τα κοκατιλ, ολα ιδια ειναι! αμα δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι, που μονο απο αυτο μπορεις να καταλαβεις αν ειναι το δικο σου χαμενο... δε μπορεις να τα ξεχωρισεις! 
μπραβο παντως που το περοποιηθηκατε! και τα παιχνιδακια του και ολα!  :Happy:

----------


## zweet

εγω αν ειχα χασει ενα ζωακι και ειχε βρει τη σειρα του στο νεο μερος με τον καιρο , δεν θα ηθελα να το ξαναβαλω σε διαδικασια απο την αρχη.ειναι στρες μεγαλο για το ζωακι.
θα χαιρομουν ομως που ειναι καλα.
καλα περναει παντως,ειναι σε μεγαλο κλουβι για μεγαλο παπαγαλο , τον βγαζει εξω συχνα και παει και καθεται πανω στο κεφαλι της, τωρα μαλλον θα εχει και παρεουλα.

----------


## demis

Τωρα εχει περασει πολυ καιρος οποτε το πουλι τωρα εχει συνηθισει το νεο του σπιτι κ δεν θα ειναι οπως παλια τα πραγματα αν παει στο παλιο του σπιτι, μπορει να μη θελει το παλιο του αφεντικο πια, εγω αν το ειχα ας πουμε 5 χρονια κ μετα απο ενα χρονο το εβρισκα θα το ηθελα πισω αλλα αν το ειχα μερικους μηνες και το εβρισκα μετα απο  ενα χρονο κ εβλεπα οτι το νεο του σπιτι τον αγαπαει κ τον φροντιζει για ποιο λογο να το παρω αφου πλεον δεν θα ξερει καν ποιος ειμαι κ μπορει να μη τα βρουμε ποτε ακομα κ αν οταν το ειχα ηταν ηρεμο μαζι μου.

----------


## vagelis76

Σημασία για μένα έχει που το είπε η Δομηνίκη ....εγώ δε θα το έπαιρνα πίσω αν και εφόσον έβλεπα οτι είναι και περνάει καλά.
Το λέω βέβαια εκ του ασφαλούς γιατί δε συμβαίνει σε μένα τώρα...

----------


## Niva2gr

Αν το Καπανδρίτι πέφτει προς τα βόρεια (με συγχωρείτε αν λέω άσχετα, όμως έχω πραγματικά μεσάνυχτα), ίσως να είναι αυτό: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...κε-cockatiel

----------


## Niva2gr

> Αν το Καπανδρίτι πέφτει προς τα βόρεια (με συγχωρείτε αν λέω άσχετα, όμως έχω πραγματικά μεσάνυχτα), ίσως να είναι αυτό: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...κε-cockatiel


Καλά, είμαι αλλούυυυυ!
Αχ παιδιά, σας παρακαλώ, μη με κράξετε πολύ, εε;

----------


## douke-soula

:Tongue0020:  :Tongue0020:  :Tongue0020:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187: 
μικρη εισαι ακομα θα μαθεις (το κραξιμο θα στο χρωσταμε χαχαχαχαχα)

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

...γιατι το λες αυτο..; επειδη το κοκατιλ χαθηκε απο θεσσαλονικη και αυτο βρεθηκε αθηνα; 
μπορει να επεζησε και να πετουσε κουτσα κουτσα και να βρεθηκε τελικα εδω... ξερω γω;  :Happy: 
αν και δυσκολο....και τοσα χανονται καθε μερα.....

----------


## zweet

τι να πεις , οπως ειπε και η χλοη ολα ειναι ιδια!

αλλα εκτως απο αυτο χωρια την αποσταση, η μητερα μου τον εχει στα χερια της πανω απο χρονο και η κοπελα τον εχει χασει λιγους μηνες πριν

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

> η μητερα μου τον εχει στα χερια της πανω απο χρονο και η κοπελα τον εχει χασει λιγους μηνες πριν


σωστοοοο!!δεν το ειχα σκεφτει αυτο! :Ρ

----------


## mpapad

εγώ προσωπικά χαίρομαι που η μαμά σου το φροντίζει και περνάει καλά. Αν έχανα κάποιο ζωάκι μου αρχικά θα το ήθελα πίσω, αλλά το ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ είναι ότι μέσα μου θα παρακάλαγα να έπεφτε σε καλά χέρια και όχι στα δόντια / ράμφη κάποιου αρπαχτικού... Πιστεύω ότι για όποιον έχει χάσει ζωάκι, είναι παρήγορο να βλέπει ότι υπάρχουν και ευτυχείς καταλήξεις όπου κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος τους έδειξε ένα νέο σπιτικό...  Κάθε μέρα χάνονται ζωάκια και δυστυχώς δεν έχουν όλα καλή τύχη....

----------

